# Is this another "Plan" scam?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Тհe Віցցest wоοdwοrkеrѕ and ѕhеd рlаոs lіbrаrу Ѕаlе*

*Seems like it rings a bell... but, not sure...*


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Seems fishy to me. Sure would be worth it if it's real.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Still the same scam. Don't buy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

like to be able to help you joe

but i got $8 in my pocket

so i am not going to buy

thats my plan


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Check the address….......and note the "z" in the word woodworkerzjournal. Misspelled words in an address is usually a clear sign of a scam, or worse….........

Have a good day, Joe…..........


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

James Walker ,a carpenter and a member of North Texas woodworker's Association?
there's no way of verifying his identity or his membership in NTWA,it sure stinks of a scam.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just for kicks, I GOOGLED "North Texas Woodworkers Assoc"... got a hit…*

Sent the following message to the President of the NTWA!
Maybe he can shed some light on the subject…

*= = = = = = START = = = = = = = = = = *

Hi President John Loftis, [email protected] of NTWA,

I got this email… posted it on LumberJocks.com forum to get comments…

*Main Email Ad in question*:

http://www.woodworkerzjournal.com/14000-woodworking-plans-club.html?p=5874

LumberJocks Post:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/72393#first-new

I googled the NTWA and found you… Could you please read the Ad and let me know if the person is legit? Are you familiar with the Product? Good / Bad / Scam?

Thank you very much!

*= = = = = = END = = = = = = = = = = =*

*Jim: * Good Catch on the spelling… woodworkerzjournal… !! LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*RESPONSE!*

From: John Loftis <john>
To: wb6ufx @ earthlink.net
Subject: RE: This looks Fishy to me (and others)... could you please…
Date: Jan 16, 2015 12:20 PM

*Hi there, it absolutely is NOT legit. They've been running different versions of this ad (the one I normally see is Ted something or other). They have no affiliation with us, they aren't members of our organization, and they don't respond to e-mail contacts. *

*So….

I certainly can't vouch for what they are selling. It is quite fishy.*

Best,

John

John Loftis | President
Tel 469.387.8581
4521 Fremont Lane | Plano, TX 75093
www.lonestarartisans.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is a SCAM!*


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Joe,now that we know it's a scam ,I wonder how many new WW hobbyist are going to post that ad and ask if it's worth it or not.
If we could have stickies,this thread would have been a good candidate.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe a separate category of Scams would work and being able to Search only the Category??

Speaking of Searches… Sometimes, I wish I could search MY Favorites (Not the whole forum) for items of interest.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Way too many scammers out there for sure. Lunkheads are all over the globe


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Good work detective Joe.

I also sused out this site,










Also another scam

They just keep trying !!


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

I got a spam email just like that today. My immediate thought was Ted The WW Plan Pirate. My next thought was, this is the same thing by another name.


----------

